# Australian Superannuation tax question



## tz9pz2 (Dec 6, 2014)

Hi. I have a question relating to Superannuation. I am an Aussie and will be moving to California next year on an E3 visa. I have 300k in super and will stop making contributions once I'm in the US. If my Super attracts unrealised gains, must this be declared on a US tax return? Looking at the Fatca rules and the newly passed intergovernmental agreement (iga) Superfunds are exempt from Fatca compliance. So does this mean that super members do not have to declare their Aussie super? I've come across a few other threads on this topic, but none that address the recent iga's question. Thanks in advance.


----------

